# In case you forgot



## daisyduke (Jun 8, 2016)

GO GATORS!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 8, 2016)

Hi !!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jun 8, 2016)

One thing for sure, they own the Dawgs.


----------



## Horns (Jun 8, 2016)

SpotandStalk said:


> One thing for sure, they own the Dawgs.



Not in softball


----------



## daisyduke (Jun 8, 2016)

Horns said:


> Not in softball



We dominate in most sports..


----------



## elfiii (Jun 8, 2016)

daisyduke said:


> We dominate in most sports..



I didn't know checkers, Candyland and Go Fish were sports.


----------



## daisyduke (Jun 8, 2016)

elfiii said:


> I didn't know checkers, Candyland and Go Fish were sports.



 You must have googled uga..


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 8, 2016)

elfiii said:


> I didn't know checkers, Candyland and Go Fish were sports.





daisyduke said:


> You must have googled uga..






OUCH !!!  One for DD !!!


----------



## daisyduke (Jun 8, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> OUCH !!!  One for DD !!!



You know it!


----------



## toyota4x4h (Jun 8, 2016)

The dawgs have lost to fla the last two years by blowouts..but they are turning the corner daisy!!


----------



## Horns (Jun 8, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> The dawgs have lost to fla the last two years by blowouts..but they are turning the corner daisy!!



How's that record against Bama in recent times? If I remember correctly it's longer than 2 years.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Jun 8, 2016)

Is this thread about bama? Nope. Have y'all beat them recently? Nope. Nice try


----------



## Horns (Jun 8, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> Is this thread about bama? Nope. Have y'all beat them recently? Nope. Nice try



I forgot that I was trying to avoid you


----------



## Matthew6 (Jun 8, 2016)

bama owns the gators. roll tide in lake tahoe


----------



## doenightmare (Jun 8, 2016)

lizerds, mutts, l-e-fants - the Jackets own you all. we's just layin' in da weedz.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 8, 2016)

doenightmare said:


> lizerds, mutts, l-e-fants - the Jackets own you all. we's just layin' in da weedz.





We are rounding the corner . . .





Whoopsy, hit the wall . .


----------



## Silver Britches (Jun 9, 2016)

SpotandStalk said:


> One thing for sure, they own the Dawgs.



Okay, you can go missing again!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jun 9, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> The dawgs have lost to fla the last two years by blowouts..but they are turning the corner daisy!!



2 years... 

How many for UT vs the Gators..


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jun 9, 2016)

Silver Britches said:


> Okay, you can go missing again!



I guess he's done with the dancer..


----------



## Gold Ranger (Jun 9, 2016)

daisyduke said:


> We dominate in most sports..



That's what most Gators say when the football program isn't doing too good.


----------



## Gold Ranger (Jun 9, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> The dawgs have lost to fla the last two years by blowouts..but they are turning the corner daisy!!



Credit where it's due.....


----------



## riprap (Jun 9, 2016)

We Dawgs have nothing to brag about vs UT or UF. It's pretty sad since they have been so bad. Our seasoned coach and the mighty Bobo couldn't or barely got it done. I hope it's about to change.


----------



## MudDucker (Jun 10, 2016)

It's great to be a gator hater!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jun 10, 2016)

riprap said:


> We Dawgs have nothing to brag about vs UT or UF. It's pretty sad since they have been so bad. Our seasoned coach and the mighty Bobo couldn't or barely got it done. I hope it's about to change.



Richt is not our problem to worry about anymore.. He's TJ's..


----------



## fish hawk (Jun 10, 2016)

daisyduke said:


> GO GATORS!



Hey dude.........Gators suck


----------



## bullgator (Jun 10, 2016)

fish hawk said:


> Hey dude.........Gators suck



You failed biology, didn't ya?!


----------



## Matthew6 (Jun 10, 2016)

must be from tennessee


----------



## fish hawk (Jun 10, 2016)

The jury is still out on that one dudetts


----------



## bullgator (Jun 10, 2016)

Well when do ya get your grades back?


----------



## riprap (Jun 10, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> Richt is not our problem to worry about anymore.. He's TJ's..



Word is they been getting after it. Start the drill.


----------



## tjl1388 (Jun 11, 2016)

riprap said:


> Word is they been getting after it. Start the drill.



Word I'm hearing is he's been given an open checkbook. 

Basically imagine Miami athletes with borderline SEC perks. 

Real strength and conditioning program, a nutritionalist, indoor practice facility on the way, REAL coaching.


----------



## riprap (Jun 11, 2016)

tjl1388 said:


> Word I'm hearing is he's been given an open checkbook.
> 
> Basically imagine Miami athletes with borderline SEC perks.
> 
> Real strength and conditioning program, a nutritionalist, indoor practice facility on the way, REAL coaching.



Our golden corral huge offensive lines were dominating.


----------



## bullgator (Jun 12, 2016)

tjl1388 said:


> Word I'm hearing is he's been given an open checkbook



So there really are trying to go back to the old Miami you know and love.......


----------



## Matthew6 (Jun 14, 2016)

daily volsux


----------



## tjl1388 (Jun 15, 2016)

bullgator said:


> So there really are trying to go back to the old Miami you know and love.......



Urban wrote his share to get you a ring.....  What comes around goes around.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jun 15, 2016)

tjl1388 said:


> Urban wrote his share to get you a ring.....  What comes around goes around.





Miami will NEVER be the old Miami with Richt as coach..


----------



## riprap (Jun 15, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> Miami will NEVER be the old Miami with Richt as coach..



If he does he will be a fake!

Burt Reynolds coached a team similar to Miami's.


----------



## bullgator (Jun 15, 2016)

:





riprap said:


> If he does he will be a fake!
> 
> Burt Reynolds coached a team similar to Miami's.



 Michael Irvin played on both teams.....classic.


----------

